# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  3D Printed Prosthetic Wolverine Hand

## Eddie

If you thought 3D printed hands were cool. One designer, named Aaron Brown decided to make them even more cool.  He designed a Michigan Themed Wolverine prosthetic hand that features replica blades on it (don't worry, they are safe).  Next he plans to create other superhero hands as well, such as Batman, Captain America, and more!  I think this is a terrific way to add character and personalization to prosthetic hands.  What do you think?

Read more at: http://3dprint.com/14242/3d-printed-wolverine-hand/

----------


## plugh

A Spiderman hand with silly string dispenser!

----------


## alodia

great article, inspiring other kids to get creative and create their dreams

----------


## LesterCHall

Just look at the grin on that kid's face....  priceless!  You done good e-NABLE!  

Les

----------


## Jacky Simson

Awesome wolverine hand, worth a read...

----------

